# Brauche Hilfe --> reason 2.5



## Der_Pate (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich fange gerade an mich mit Beats zu beschäftigen. Da ich mich normal nur am Mic betätige, kenne ich mich nicht wirklich gut aus.

Meine Sounds mit den Geräten kann ich erstellen, aber wie bekomme ich die Sounds von den Geräten im Rack in den Sequencer?

Achja, kennt jemand von euch noch gute Programme um Hip Hop Beats entstehen zu lassen?


----------



## ullision (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi...
Im Sequencer musst den "Edit-Mode" auswählen ( STRG-E ). Da bekommst du dann abhängig vom Gerät die jeweilige Sequencerspur. Da kannst du dann mit dem Stift-Tool deine  Noten "reinmalen".
 Um Hip-Hop Beats zu programmieren würd ich dir in Reason den Redrum empfehlen.


----------

